# Audi Presents at the O2



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi,

If you get an email invite to join 'Audi Presents' having bought from a dealer don't ignore it. I applied for tickets and had a great evening with my daughter at the O2 yesterday in Audi's corporate box; fully catered, drink on arrival, and a huge comfy seat for the concert - all free of charge (other than drinks and if you don't count the cost of buying the car!) and no 'selling' of any kind. 

It was a real treat!

Terry


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Did you ask them why they stopped development of the TT?


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

No opportunity to do so. There were no surveys, no selling, not even a brochure on the table. Just goodwill and a lady from Audi to make sure everything ran smoothly. 

Suspect any new TT will run on 🔋🔋🔋only…


----------



## Toricoldicott (8 mo ago)

quasijones said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you get an email invite to join 'Audi Presents' having bought from a dealer don't ignore it. I applied for tickets and had a great evening with my daughter at the O2 yesterday in Audi's corporate box; fully catered, drink on arrival, and a huge comfy seat for the concert - all free of charge (other than drinks and if you don't count the cost of buying the car!) and no 'selling' of any kind.
> 
> ...


Hiya, 

I am looking to book some tickets for an event in July - I feel stupid asking, but are these tickets free??


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes, tickets and food was free at the o2 plus first drink from the bar. If you wanted to pay for what we had at it would have been over £300 a head. That certainly takes the edge off a couple of services!


----------



## Toricoldicott (8 mo ago)

quasijones said:


> Yes, tickets and food was free at the o2 plus first drink from the bar. If you wanted to pay for what we had at it would have been over £300 a head. That certainly takes the edge off a couple of services!


Amazing !! I only got my car in February, so this is brilliant! Looking to get tickets for my boyfriends birthday for the UFC - any tips on how to get the tickets?


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

I just registered when I got the original invite. I then got another one saying that events were being released at a set date/time. I logged in at that time (maybe 10 minutes late), picked the event, put in my guest details and a few minutes later received a confirmation of places. I was expecting being put into some kind of draw but maybe I was lucky. Hope you have some luck too!


----------



## Toricoldicott (8 mo ago)

Okay thank you! I registered a few months back and this is the only time we’ve known there’s an event we want to go to, would be amazing if we do get the tickets! Thank you - I’ll keep you posted, got 20 mins 😂


----------



## Toricoldicott (8 mo ago)

Toricoldicott said:


> Okay thank you! I registered a few months back and this is the only time we’ve known there’s an event we want to go to, would be amazing if we do get the tickets! Thank you - I’ll keep you posted, got 20 mins 😂


Just an update, I got the tickets 😂


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Toricoldicott said:


> Just an update, I got the tickets 😂


Brilliant news, have fun!


----------

